# Big Body Fleetwood Deck Fitment



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

What's the deal? I hear that an aftermarket deck might have a depth issue. Some people say the HVAC duct is in the way. Others say the wiring is in the way. Still others say "no problem."

So what is it? I'd like to be prepared rather than have surprised when I go to replace this deck. I ended up getting a double din, but am concerned about the depth issue.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I had to trim a section of plastic out behind the headunit to get a double din Pioneer into my homies 93 Caddy. It's nothing crazy and doesn't effect any of the duct work for the AC/heater.

This was in the way.










Just cut it out and it fit no problem.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Good looking out homie. :thumbsup: Hopefully it's that simple!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i got a double din dvd in mine. had no issues installing with the deck
install kit


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Damn, got the components today and that harness to the receiver unit in the trunk is CRAZY!!! :tongue:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Badass94Cad said:


> Damn, got the components today and that harness to the receiver unit in the trunk is CRAZY!!! :tongue:


So I thought today," why don't I go on and put in the old receiver sitting in my garage. This should only take about 30mins...."...10minutes later.... "What is this plastic thing beheind my old system?" 10minutes after that...."Wtf is all this shit in the trunk and what wire goes where for the speakers ....damn?!"


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ok would cutting the wires to the factory radio and factory amp (I assumed) have any thing with my car not starting!? Please tell me no. Pass fault key light on now.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Shouldn't, but you do need an aftermarket wiring harness to plug into that factory receiver/amp in the trunk.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Ok would cutting the wires to the factory radio and factory amp (I assumed) have any thing with my car not starting!? Please tell me no. Pass fault key light on now.


your car dont start cuz of the fault key mine did that,


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

He said that already.. he wants to know if cutting the wires is what fucked it up.. i dont think so, why cut em if all the wiring to the radio is in the trunk??


----------



## che' (Sep 13, 2011)

i just put in a double din headunit im my 93 fleetwood broughm yesterday everything was easy as far as running the wires n stuff now everthings hooked up but the sound is waaaay low even with the volume turned up all the way does anyone know why?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Speakers could be shot
Wires are backwards, from what i was told..
Mess with ur bass, treble, mids on the cd player itself
And or bad ground


----------



## che' (Sep 13, 2011)

Nah speakers were good wit the stock hu n the new wireing harness has RCA cord nstead wires n tried em both ways but I will check out the ground issue for sure thanks


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

If ground is touching, or not on right, voice will be low or fade in and out.. happened in my cutty, till i found 2 wires i had put together that were wrong.. fixed the problem after i seperated them..


----------



## che' (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool thanks homie


----------



## bogdan180 (Jan 18, 2012)

Badass94Cad said:


> Shouldn't, but you do need an aftermarket wiring harness to plug into that factory receiver/amp in the trunk.


What is the wiring harness ? I have a 1995 Fleetwood Base and I'm trying to install a Pioneer 900BT. The harness should come from the tuner - in the trunk by the power antenna all the way to the new stereo ? Is it Metra 70-1856 ? For non-Bose. Anything else I should know ? Thanks


----------

